

Show HN: Interactive map of Christmas tree Instagram photos taken on Christmas - minimaxir
https://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?docid=1J3RQB6MuFbZvA_WcCVHlKAzDBUppxFBQ3LA054RL

======
minimaxir
This was inspired by an earlier HN thread about using Christmas tree photos to
geotag users:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8795233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8795233)

This was an experiment using Google Fusion Tables, but the result turned out
pretty well.

------
callmeed
This is really cool–well done.

I've had the idea for something similar but for #selfie pictures. I think it'd
be to compare styles in different geographic regions.

